# new midnight commander dose not show speed of copy and move



## mfaridi (Dec 16, 2009)

After I install new MC an start copy and move files , MC dose not show speed of copy and move , last version show me this


----------



## mfaridi (Dec 17, 2009)

There is no answer for me ?


----------

